# Cannondale Synapse



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Has anyone ridden one? If so what do you think?


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

a simple search of the forum brought up 94 results. try there first.


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

commutenow said:


> Has anyone ridden one? If so what do you think?


Yes I have ridden one. A few times ..and every time I test rode it, I loved it instantly. Smooth, yet stiff, compliant, yet sporty. Exceptional riding qualities. I am talking about the Synapse Carbon 1 and I also rode a Synapse Carbon 2. (Dura-ace versus Ultegra with some different wheels, bars, stem etc)

The bigger question is; Did you ride one and what did you think?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

commutenow said:


> Has anyone ridden one?


Yes, I rode one just the other day. And the day before that. And the day before that. I *own* one.




commutenow said:


> If so what do you think?


I think the money I spent was well worth it. After test-riding 7 bikes and seriously considering/investigating 2 more, the Cannondale Synapse Carbon 2 was far & away the best combination of performance, comfort, and quality.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Synapse Alloy 4?*

I am new to road biking...in fact I ride my mtn bike with slicks now, but want to try out a road bike. I can buy a Alloy 4 for $944.00, is that a decent price...better yet is the bike decent? Please don't tell me to do a search....that bugs me...lol. I am also wondering if the bike will fit. I am 5'11 and the bike they have on the floor is a 56. I am a mtn biker and want to use the road bike to get in better pedaling shape. So...besides doing a search, what do you think?


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

trek5200cs said:


> Yes I have ridden one. A few times ..and every time I test rode it, I loved it instantly. Smooth, yet stiff, compliant, yet sporty. Exceptional riding qualities. I am talking about the Synapse Carbon 1 and I also rode a Synapse Carbon 2. (Dura-ace versus Ultegra with some different wheels, bars, stem etc)
> 
> The bigger question is; Did you ride one and what did you think?


--Did you choose your new ride yet or what?? Your great discussion thread left me hanging as I"m in the market for a synapse, roubaix or perhaps something in between those and a racier geometry (riding a caad 5 now). ps--if you know of an 'in between one' let me know! Thanks.


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

Get a professional fitting done and ride a few different bikes to see which one feels the best to you. Ultimately though you do have to do some research. Sorry.


----------



## SteveMac (Jul 23, 2005)

*2005 Synapse*

I've been riding mine since buying it in early July 2005. After 3500 miles it is still a great ride and I have absolutely no regrets. Other bikes I rode were the Roubaix, Madone and Pilot. I bent a chain after about 2000 miles on a bad shift and discovered just how difficult it is to find a new 10-speed chain in the middle of nowhere! The wheelset still runs perfectly true.


----------

